# Best time to fish the croaker?



## dendroran (May 13, 2010)

I know it sounds strange. But, I would like to go down to Galveston area to fish some croakers (of course, without boat) for my Asian friends. Could you let me know when and where the best is? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Hmmmmm

Are you asking about catching croaker -OR- using croaker as bait for other species?

Could make a difference in the responses you get.


----------



## DRAINWADER (Mar 11, 2011)

DONT USE CROAKER. THERE IS NO SPORT IN IT!!!. USING ARTI'S IS THE WAY 2 GO. AND JUST KEEP 5. PS CROAKER FISHING IS RAPE. FACT !!!.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

And your Asian friends - are they Chinese, Vietnamese, Korean? That might make a difference too.

(Fyi... This was just a joke. I was wondering why we needed to know your friends were Asian.)


----------



## DRAINWADER (Mar 11, 2011)

GOOD I NEW YOU WOULD SEE IT MY WAY !!!


----------



## dendroran (May 13, 2010)

Thank you, Timemachine, for your point. I want to catch the croaker for my Asian friend, not for bait. He said the croaker, particularly golden croaker, is one of the best edible fish in his custom. Thanks.


----------



## DRAINWADER (Mar 11, 2011)

OH BY THE WAY DONT EVER SOAK EM IN MATTY THAT'S REALLY RAPE!!!


----------



## DRAINWADER (Mar 11, 2011)

OH THANK GOD!!! THAT'S WONDERFUL GOOD LUCK TO YOU!!!!!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

dendroran said:


> Thank you, Timemachine, for your point. I want to catch the croaker for my Asian friend, not for bait. He said the croaker, particularly* golden croaker*, is one of the best edible fish in his custom. Thanks.


Goldfish ??


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I used to target croaker some time back. Your friends are right, it is good table fair. Hope you get some good info here cause I would like to know too.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Fish kemah channel or by pelican island with dead shrimp. You are gonna catch table fare whether whiting, croaker, black drum, redfish, sheepshead. Goodluck.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

You can probably catch them right off the beach with dead shrimp....


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

The beach at 4:20


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

The annual Croaker run usually starts in late September or early October when the bay waters start to cool a little. Your friend is right; Coaker and Whiting are excellent eating.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

moganman said:


> ......table fare whether whiting, croaker, black drum, redfish, sheepshead.....


That will make an Easter fish fry that is gonna be hard to beat!!!


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

I used to get into Golden's and spotted off the jetties around mid-october. Surf temp 70-75 seemed to work well. If they aren't there, you'll get a mess of whiting.


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

TomCat said:


> Your "Asian" friend is right


Corrected...


----------



## ruffshod (Sep 23, 2010)

Shrimp, live or fresh dead fished on the bottom anywhere on the coast.


----------



## dendroran (May 13, 2010)

Thank you for all of your advice. I had a chance to go down the Galveston for some croakers at last Saturday. I caught a couple of croakers with fresh dead shrimp but very small size, about 5 inches (?). I would like to know when the bigger croaker can be caught in the Galveston area. Thanks.


----------



## Fishin'Aggie (Jan 5, 2011)

Last summer we caught some decent croaker fishing in the bay at the state park. Throwing shrimp off of the long bridge got a few croaker, specks, reds, and a couple rays. That was August though, not sure how it would be right now.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Best time would be mid October but they can be caught all year. When my wife wants croaker we target the Inter Coastal Waterway.


----------



## flounderstalker (Apr 13, 2010)

Thank goodness you aren't going to fish "with" croaker...or the war would have been ON!


----------

